# Toro Powershift 824 36540 Restoration



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi! I recently got a non-working 1997 Toro Powershift 38540 snowblower from a friend and I am trying to fix it but it won’t start. I’ve siphoned out the old nasty gas, replaced the spark plug and it still won’t start. I poured 19mL of gasoline in the spark plug hole and it started, but only for a couple of seconds. Does anyone have any idea what’s the problem? Could it be a faulty carburetor? Also, did I damage the engine by pouring gas down the spark plug hole? Any help would be greatly appreciated :smile2:
Best regards, Alex


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sounds like the carburetor needs cleaning.
Go on youtube and watch a couple videos,that’ll give you an idea how to do it.
Search Tecumseh 8hp carb rebuild.
Donyboy73 is one guy on youtube that can help.
I’m pretty sure you did no damage to the engine putting gas directly in the sparkplug hole (combustion chamber)


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

no damage. easier way is spraying carb /brake cleaner down into carb from choke end.
clean the carb, many a utube vids on techumseh carb cleaning
check fuel lines, shutoff valve, fuel filter.
if first time cleaning it might take a few times to get it right.
buy a clone carb, its cheap and eliminate the carb as the culprit if it does the same thing as the original.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the insight. I took off the carburetor heater box off today, and examined the carburetor. The carburetor bowl looks clean, but the snowblower was kept outside for a couple of years now. I’ll order a new carburetor off amazon and go from there. I’ll attach some pictures of the machine later tonight.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Powershift. Are you sure the model number is not 38540? If it is, here is a link to the service manual, if you don't already have it.


https://www.toro.com/getpub/6935


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

eBay is cheaper for a carb. However the original is a better carb. Many Chinese carbs have steel fuel bowls but you can swap out the old one.

Rebuilding a carb is time consuming and unless you have every thing right, it's not going to work right. Removal of the Welch plug and a carb solution dunk tank helps tremendously though many times not necessary, sometimes an ultrasonic cleaner is necessary.


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry for the misinformation. It’s a 1997 Toro Powershift 38540


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

I’ll watched a couple of videos on carburetor rebuilds, so I decided it would be better to just buy a new carb. Would this be a good choice? It’s for the Tecumseh HMSK80 engine. My 38540 isn’t listed in the add, but the carb is for the same engine. 640052 Carburetor For Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 8hp 9hp 10hp LH318SA LH358SA for Snow Blower Generator Chipper Shredder 640054 640349 640058 640058A OREGON 50-659 STENS 520-926 Carb (640054)


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I think you would be better with an adjustable jet carb like this for easier tuning.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBURETOR...h=item4b553b8c36:g:-OoAAOSwaIpb7ixc:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF PowerShift

.


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

I think I finally found the correct carburetor for my snowblower. Is this carburetor adjustable?
632334A Carburetor for Tecumseh 632370A 632110 632111 632334 632370 632536 640105 - Tecumseh 632334a Carburetor


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, that is an adjustable carb which will work on your machine.


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Well, the new carburetor finally arrived. I put it on, adjusted the floater and the machine roared to life! Although, there are still some problems. When the throttle is all the way up, the muffler makes a clanking noise. When I move the throttle down, Sparks start flying out of the muffler. Any ideas of what the problem is? I’ve replaced the oil and the clanking sounds are not that loud but there still there. Does the carburetor need more adjustment, or should I get a new muffler? Attached is a link to my video of my snowblower running on full throttle.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

sparks are usually indicative of running lean, adjust mix screw to be richer.
make sure muffler bolts are snug and leave well enough alone. the metal bent tangs for the muffler bolts are done that way so bolts dont unthread themselves, aka locking tabs


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

vinnycom said:


> The metal bent tangs for the muffler bolts are done that way so bolts dont unthread themselves, aka locking tabs


Or flatten those tangs and see if you can remove the bolts to get the muffler off and shake it. If it's rattling you need a muffler but can go ahead and use it for now but at least know it's only the rusted out muffler and not something else.

Remember to bend up those tangs if you do remove it. Muffler bolts like to come loose due the heating and cooling cycles they go through. :wink2:

.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

just be careful taking out those bolts, theyre known to break, else leave well enough alone, snow is a great sound deadening source


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry for my ignorance, but where is the mixture screw? Is it the one on the bottom that adjusts the floater, or is it the one on the side in between the bracket to hold the heater box in place?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Powershift97 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but where is the mixture screw? Is it the one on the bottom that adjusts the floater, or is it the one on the side in between the bracket to hold the heater box in place?


Take a few pics of yours and i'll point it out to u


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a how-to video from OUR favorite small engine mechanic, donyboy73.


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Here are some pictures of the carburetor. Sorry for having so many questions. Its my first time doing this.


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Bottom view


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Powershift97 said:


> Here are some pictures of the carburetor. Sorry for having so many questions. Its my first time doing this.


this is ur high speed screw, turn out, lefty, to get a richer mix, turn righty for a leaner mix.
turn to both extremes until engine sounds rough and the right setting is in between both and engine sounds good. the more u play with it the better u get at listening for the good engine sound. 
for high speed, full throttle, both low and high should be adjusted











this is ur low speed idle screw


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Make sure you drain all the old gas out....


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

cranman said:


> Make sure you drain all the old gas out....


I already drained the gas out and put new oil in the snowblower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Powershift97 said:


> Here are some pictures of the carburetor.


That's what we're here for :grin:

.


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

I adjusted the carburetor according to donyboy73’s video and now the engine purrs like a kitten! No more sparks coming out of the exhaust, and no more clanking! The snowblower does make a soft popping noise once in a while, but I don’t think it requires any attention. I had to adjust my low speed idle screw, and my mixture screw to get it sounding right. All that’s left is to buy some transmission oil and lube it up! I’ll post a video of my engine running tomorrow. Also, what lubricant should a I use on my drive chains? Would WD40 work, or do I need some special spray. Thanks for all your help and have a great thanksgiving 😊


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have that machine, except with the OHV Techmseh engine. Your engine looks like the flathead version (318 cc). I had an Ariens with that engine and the muffler made a annoying 'clacking' sound, as you described. I solved it by getting a new muffler.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

that gearbox/transmission has a special GREASE in it, better left alone


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Powershift97 said:


> I adjusted the carburetor according to donyboy73’s video and now the engine purrs like a kitten! No more sparks coming out of the exhaust, and no more clanking! The snowblower does make a soft popping noise once in a while, but I don’t think it requires any attention. I had to adjust my low speed idle screw, and my mixture screw to get it sounding right. All that’s left is to buy some transmission oil and lube it up! I’ll post a video of my engine running tomorrow. Also, what lubricant should a I use on my drive chains? Would WD40 work, or do I need some special spray. Thanks for all your help and have a great thanksgiving 😊


* for the chain use no sling chain lube. like GUNK or other brands that are oot there some where.*


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Does the engine sound better now? 











Also, would this be a good choice for the gearbox oil? The snowblower uses GL-5 transmission oil. Pennzoil 550042102 Axle 80-W90 (GL-5) - 1 Quart


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

the gear box uses a special GREASE part number 505-101 - sells in a 14.5 oz. Cartridge this a super thick grease that simply only gets changed if the gear box is overhauled, the auger box on the other hand gets gl90w gear oil


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

33 woodie said:


> the gear box uses a special GREASE part number 505-101 - sells in a 14.5 oz. Cartridge this a super thick grease that simply only gets changed if the gear box is overhauled, the auger box on the other hand gets gl90w gear oil


I’m not putting grease on the gearbox, all I’m doing is topping off the transmission oil. In the manual, it said that the snowthrower uses GL-5 or GL-6 SAE 85-95 EP transmission oil, not GL-90W


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Powershift97 said:


> Does the engine sound better now?
> 
> 
> > Sounds great, good job! :goodjob:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The transmission uses ( at least I use) white lithium grease. On the auger gearbox I use either 00 grease or 90 wt.


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

Does anyone know what transmission oil I should get? I've been having trouble finding the correct oil because no one seems to be selling GL-5 transmission oil.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know how to explain this.....the TRANSMISSION aka the thing that shifts from forward to reverse......you don't want to mess with if you are not mechanical....takes white lithium grease. The auger gearbox...the thing that turns the stuff in the front...uses 85-90 gear lube....I sometimes use 00 grease...I kind of know these machines...got six right now.....


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I hope my previous post didn't sound snarky....I apologize.


----------



## Powershift97 (Nov 15, 2018)

cranman said:


> I hope my previous post didn't sound snarky....I apologize.


It’s ok :smile2:. Thanks for explaining.


----------

